# barreras seguridad sick



## antrabe (May 23, 2006)

Conoce alguiien las barreras de seguridad sick 4000 advance tengo que programarlas y no lo he hecho antes, si alguien las programo por favor que me diga como lo hizo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 23, 2006)

Programar?
Las que yo he montado  solo se debe codificar

En e l libro hay los esquemas como los debes codificar, 

¿has coprado el modulo de seguridad?
En la barrera receptora tienes el hilo gris y amarillo "osso1 y osso2" o algo asi"que son las receptoras que se comunican con el modulo de seguridad.
La barrera emisora uniendo el gris y el marron que son las de 24V y conectando azul a neutro, todo el rato estara dando una señal

el gris y amarillo tienen la funcion de dar señal al modulo de seguridad del receptor.

Es el esquema simple


----------



## antrabe (May 24, 2006)

He comprado un cable y através del puerto RS232 conecto al pc. Tengo un software que te permite ajustar la sensibilidad, la didstancia entre los haces para permitir introducir un objeto mayor atraves de los haces. No he comprado el modulo de seguridad sólo las dos barreras y el problema que tengo es que al introducir una chapa por ejemplo de 2mm las barreras la detectan.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 25, 2006)

Yo he instalado varios sicks 2000

Baja la sensibilidad al maximo y fija la chapa en medio de los aces, ahora puedes subir o bajar las barreras hasta encontrar el agujero entre los sensores, suele ser  haber una  distancia entre el emisores (led emisores internos) de un centrimetro.

Imaginate como si fueran las luces de los arboles de navidad, verdad que entre bombilla y bombilla hay un espacio, pues prueba de encontrar este agujero.


----------



## antrabe (May 27, 2006)

Ya tengo el cable y puede leer la configuracion que tiene la barrera por defecto la resolucion efectiva es de 14mm y no la puedo modificar. La resolucion  reducida si la puedo modificar de 22mm que viene por defecto a 30 y 37 pero con 37mm  el objeto puede ser maximo de 28mm de espesor, mi pregunta ahora es como puedo modificar la resolucion efectivaya que puedo ponerla hasta 40mm y volver a cambiar la reducida hasta 60m que es el maximo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 28, 2006)

Me parece que la barrera no se adapta a tus necesidades, piensa que esta pensada para proteger DEDOS.
O sea que si tienes que utilizarla deberas hacer modificaciones para crear el agujero artificialmente.
Recuarda que estas barreras hacen un test diodo a diodo, si falla pues failure, supungo que el metodo utilizado es igual que el coche fantastico.

Modificando la barrera, en el emisor desoldar el diodo emisor donde te interesa realizar un agujero, soldar un cablecillo y alarga el led y pegarlo en el led superior o inferior con pegamento termofusible (la pistola de barrila caliente).


Añadir otro sensor como un inductivo


----------

